# Looking for a used cheap enalrger



## 35mmnerd (Mar 20, 2011)

I am bidding on a Vintage Vivitar photo enlarger.  model E-33 on ebay... Is this a good decent enlarger? I am buying my first enlarger so i am not too worried about the quality for the first one. any ideaS?


----------



## compur (Mar 20, 2011)

I would pass on the Vivitar.  It's not just a matter of quality. I would recommend getting a more
well known enlarger so that finding accessories and parts will be much easier.  Beseler and
Omega are the most common brands in the USA and finding things like lens boards, negative
carriers, light heads and such is relatively easy for them.


----------



## ann (Mar 21, 2011)

:thumbup:

it isn't worth the shipping cost. If someone gave you one, it might be ok, especially if you get a good lens for it, but there are others for very little money. That will of course depend on your location.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just check craigslist.... people nearly give away enlargers--being bulky items they're not usually worth selling on ebay.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 24, 2011)

Check your local schools with photography programs (most have probably gone digital or soon will be and might have leftover gear on the cheap) and your local camera clobs (full of digi snappers that got tired of darkroom work and might have some more gear on the cheap).  Check your local newspapers/ advertisements.  One might always pop up.


----------

